# العثور علي أجزاء آدمية لفتاة مسيحية داخل جوال بسوهاج



## Coptic Mena (1 سبتمبر 2009)

*تكثف الأجهزة الأمنية بمديرية أمن سوهاج جهودها لكشف غموض العثور علي أجزاء من جسد فتاة داخل جوال بأحد المصارف بقرية الكشح بمركز دار السلام.*
*كان اللواء أحمد خميس - مساعد وزير الداخلية مدير أمن سوهاج - قد تلقي بلاغاً من الأهالي بالعثور علي جوال به أجزاء آدمية، فانتقل علي الفور إلي موقع الحادث العميدان عاصم حمزة وعصام الحملي - مدير ورئيس مباحث المديرية - وبعد الفحص والمعاينة تبين أن الأجزاء الموجودة بالجوال عبارة عن يدين وقدمين وبفحصهما عثر بإحدي اليدين علي وشم «صليب»، مما يرجح أنها فتاة مسيحية تم عمل إشارة إلي جميع أقسام ومراكز المديرية لفحص البلاغات عن أشخاص متغيبين، وجار تشكيل فريق بحث لسرعة معرفة صاحبة الأجزاء الآدمية

تعليقى بقا

هاستنى بية لما الخبر يتفسر شوية 
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 سبتمبر 2009)

هم لسة ح يعملوا تشكيل عشان يعرفوا هى مين 
يعنى الجناة بعتوا ايديها و رجليها 
ما ياخدوا بصماتها و هم ح يعرفوا على طول 
و لا كمان البصمات اختفت 
 يمكن الايدين و الرجلين متحللين يمكن يمكن
الله أعلم
يارب لا تدخلنا فى تجربة


----------



## salamboshra (2 سبتمبر 2009)

*هو ده الاسلام ؟؟؟ يزبح ويقتل وبراءة الاطفال فى عينيه !!! ربنا يرحمنا برحمته ويظهر الحق أمين*


----------



## توتووتوته (2 سبتمبر 2009)

ربنا يرحمنا برحمته


----------



## man4truth (2 سبتمبر 2009)

ربنا يرحم


----------



## Coptic Mena (3 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا لكل اللى ردوا حقيقى ربنا يحافظ على بناتنا وبنات المسيح ويحفظهم من الخطف والاغتصاب والغصب على الاسلام ياري كل واحد يخلى بالة جدا من قرايبة البنات او اخواتة او بناتة وربا يرحمنا برحمتة وربنا موجود ومش بيسب ولادة ابدا
*​


----------



## maged18 (3 سبتمبر 2009)

coptic mena قال:


> *تكثف الأجهزة الأمنية بمديرية أمن سوهاج جهودها لكشف غموض العثور علي أجزاء من جسد فتاة داخل جوال بأحد المصارف بقرية الكشح بمركز دار السلام.*
> *كان اللواء أحمد خميس - مساعد وزير الداخلية مدير أمن سوهاج - قد تلقي بلاغاً من الأهالي بالعثور علي جوال به أجزاء آدمية، فانتقل علي الفور إلي موقع الحادث العميدان عاصم حمزة وعصام الحملي - مدير ورئيس مباحث المديرية - وبعد الفحص والمعاينة تبين أن الأجزاء الموجودة بالجوال عبارة عن يدين وقدمين وبفحصهما عثر بإحدي اليدين علي وشم «صليب»، مما يرجح أنها فتاة مسيحية تم عمل إشارة إلي جميع أقسام ومراكز المديرية لفحص البلاغات عن أشخاص متغيبين، وجار تشكيل فريق بحث لسرعة معرفة صاحبة الأجزاء الآدمية
> 
> تعليقى بقا
> ...





irini mahfouz قال:


> هم لسة ح يعملوا تشكيل عشان يعرفوا هى مين
> يعنى الجناة بعتوا ايديها و رجليها
> ما ياخدوا بصماتها و هم ح يعرفوا على طول
> و لا كمان البصمات اختفت
> ...





salamboshra قال:


> *هو ده الاسلام ؟؟؟ يزبح ويقتل وبراءة الاطفال فى عينيه !!! ربنا يرحمنا برحمته ويظهر الحق أمين*





توتووتوته قال:


> ربنا يرحمنا برحمته





man4truth قال:


> ربنا يرحم





coptic mena قال:


> *شكرا لكل اللى ردوا حقيقى ربنا يحافظ على بناتنا وبنات المسيح ويحفظهم من الخطف والاغتصاب والغصب على الاسلام ياري كل واحد يخلى بالة جدا من قرايبة البنات او اخواتة او بناتة وربا يرحمنا برحمتة وربنا موجود ومش بيسب ولادة ابدا
> *​



سلام ونعمة ليكم كلكم 
اخواتي في المسيح ربنا يرحمنا من الذئب وانا عندي حاجة عاوز اقولها ليه منعملش حملة توعية وتكون الحملة دي ياريت البابا شنودة نقدمها ليه وتكون تحت اشرافه ورعاياته هو والاباء الاساقفة والمطرانة وكل كاهنة الكنيسة الارثوذكسية في العالم كله حملة توعية لاخواتنا البنات ولينا احنا كمان بس بالاخص البنات بس اعتقد الحملة دي هتكون هى الشوكة اللي بتتدخل للمسلمين ياريت نفكر مع بعض وربنا معانا ينور طريقنا ويرشدنا للطريق الصح للموضوع ده انتم ايه رايكم هل كويسة تنفع ولا انا بقول كلام غلاط مينفعش


----------



## Coptic Mena (3 سبتمبر 2009)

*ميرسى ليك ياماجد على ردك وحقيقى كلامك صحيح المفروض يكون فى حملة توعية وكل اب كاهم فى كنيسة فى كل قداس يقول ويوعى الناس والبابا شنودة يتكلم فى وعظات كل يوم اربع لان السكوت فى بعض الاحيان بيتاخد على انة جبن فلازم يعنى نعمل حاجة بجد
*​


----------



## maged18 (3 سبتمبر 2009)

طيب تفتكروا نعمل ايه عشان الفكرة دي تتحقق وتاخد الشرعية من الكنيسة الارثوذكسية


----------



## Coptic Mena (3 سبتمبر 2009)

الحكاية دى ياماجد عايزة دلوقتى كل واحد لية مهمة لوحدة بمعنى ان الواحد يوعى اهلة اولا قرايبة الاب الكاهن فى الكنيسة اللى تابع فيها هو اكيد عالم بالمواضيع دى بس تقلة ياريت فى القداس يتكلم ان المواضيع دى زادت و واحدة واحدة بس كل واحد بجد يادى الدور اللى علية الناس كلها هاتاخد حذرها لان دلوقتى ياماجد بقا فى تمييز جامد بين بناتنا وبناتهم هما كلهم لابسين حجاب فبناتنا دلوقتى فى الشارع بقت معروفة ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## maged18 (3 سبتمبر 2009)

انا معاك ان الموضوع مش هيكون هيطلع مرة واحدة اكيد واحدة واحدة وكل واحد فينا هيبقى له دور بس انا عاوز الحملة دي تاخد الشرعية تكون تحت رعاية البابا والاسقفة والمطارنة والاباء الكاهنة بمعنى اكتر وادق يكون عندنا هدفين الهدف الاول نوعي اخواتنا البنات والاب والام ياخدوا بالهم كويس اوووي واما الهدف الثاني نقول لكل مسلم مهما كانت قوته بنقوله احنا عارفين انتم بتعملوا ايه وايه اساليبكم كويس اوووي زي كده لما ادارة مكافحة المخدارت تعمل حملة توعية وتفتيش توعي في الاعلام وفي نفس الوقت كل مداخل ومخارج الدولة متحاصرة من الامن وهو ده اللي بيفكر فيه يعني حملة التوعية دي توصل لكل انحاء الكرازة على مستوى العالم كله مش في مصر كلها وبكده نكون عملنا خط دفاع قوي بإيمانا بربنا يسوع المسيح وتمسكنا به وفي نفس والوقت عملنا عمل ينفع لينا احنا كبشر وكمان نقول لكل الناس احنا عارفين المخطط اللي انتم بتعملوه زي بالظبط لما الكنيسة الارثوذكسية عملت قناتين مش مهم هما على قمر اسمه ايه المهم ان القناتين دلوقتي لهم دور واضح في كل انحاء الكرازة اولا تثبت الايمان لدينا يكون التليفزيون مفتوح على وعظة او قداس او ترانيم بدل ما يكون في اغانى وافلام ومسلسلات مش بتفيدنا انا اسف لو كنت طولت في كلامي بس فعلا انا بحلم بكده ونفسي يتحقق


----------



## SALVATION (4 سبتمبر 2009)

_رحمتك يا رب_​


----------



## Coptic Mena (4 سبتمبر 2009)

*مطلوتش ولا حاجة ياماجد كلامك سليم مية فى المية بجد وانا معاك ان المفروض تكون الجملة دة شرعية وتكون على قناة سى تى فى او اغابى يلخدول جزء من التوعية دى ياريت يحصل كدة
*​


----------



## ماريو ايهاب (4 سبتمبر 2009)

ربنا يرحمنا برحمته


----------



## mero_engel (4 سبتمبر 2009)

*انا مش متخيله ازاي اجزاء ادميه داخل جوال؟؟؟؟*
*ليه هو جوال حجمه ايه بالضبط*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 سبتمبر 2009)

المشكلة مش ان الناس تتوعى و بس لأن الآباء و الأمهات أكيد فاهمين كدة كويس و أكيد بيوعوا أولادهم مش معقول ما يخافوش عليهم 
لكن المشكلة الحقيقية فى خطف البنات ( فى حالة الاستدراج عن طريق الحب أو الغرائز ) هى إما إنها سذاجة من البنات فى الاحساس بالخطورة إو ثقة زايدة عن اللزوم أو عصيان على الأهل أو هو محاولة لايجاد من يحبها أو يهتم بيها و خاصة ان البنات تميل الى العاطفة أكثر من العقل 
عشان كدة أنا بانصح كل أب أن يظهر محبته لإبنته و لإبنه لا أن يخفى هذه المحبة بدافع الرجولة 
و بانصح كمان كل أم نفس النصيحة و لاتخفى هذه المحبة بأى دافع 
و نصيحتى للآباء و الأمهات 
لازم الحنية على الاولاد و الحوار و لو أثناء الحوار قال الإبن أو الابنة كلمة عيب أو حكى موقف عيب لا تعاقبه بل إرشده و علمه ما هو الصح لتزيد الثقة بين الآباء و الأبناء لئلا يخفى الأبناء عن أبائهم كل ما يخصهم من أصدقاء أو معاشرات


----------



## maryouma-25 (5 سبتمبر 2009)

اجزاء أدمية في جوال ؟ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مادا يقصد بالجوال هنا ؟ هاتف محمول؟ أم له معنى أخر ؟
لأنه من المستحيل أن يحمل الجوال أجزاء أدمية فهو أقل من كف اليد.


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (5 سبتمبر 2009)

maryouma-25 قال:


> اجزاء أدمية في جوال ؟ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> مادا يقصد بالجوال هنا ؟ هاتف محمول؟ أم له معنى أخر ؟
> لأنه من المستحيل أن يحمل الجوال أجزاء أدمية فهو أقل من كف اليد.



*قصده شوال يعنى 
بس ممكن توثيق اكتر للخبر لو سمحت ​*


----------



## man4truth (5 سبتمبر 2009)

*انا رأيى ان فكرة حملات التوعيه هى فكره ممتازه لمهاجمه هذه الحمله المحمديه الشرسه لخطف البنات
ولكن كيف يتم ذلك؟
راييى ان كل واحد يبتدى الخدمه والعمل من مكانه من بلده من شغله من المحيطيين بيه وأسرته
واكيد فى خدام كتير معانا فى المنتدى 
يا ريت يستخدموا المكان اللى بيخدموا فيه علشان يبتدوا هذه الخدمه
كل خادم فى مكانه ونبتدى بانشاء مجموعات توعيه من رجال وسيدات شبان وشابات فتيان وفتيات
المجموعه تكون متكامله وتحاول توصل لكل الناس بكل الطرق
وبالأخص الناس البعاد عن الكنيسه هما اللى نبتدى بيهم
وشكرا*​


----------



## maged18 (5 سبتمبر 2009)

maryouma-25 قال:


> اجزاء أدمية في جوال ؟ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> مادا يقصد بالجوال هنا ؟ هاتف محمول؟ أم له معنى أخر ؟
> لأنه من المستحيل أن يحمل الجوال أجزاء أدمية فهو أقل من كف اليد.



الجوال ليس مفهومه التليفون المحمول الجوال اي شىء يسمح له بان يتجول به ويمكن ايضا يقال عليه الشيء المتحرك ليس الثابت بس معلش هذا جهل المسلمين كل واحد منهم ان كلمة جوال معانها التليفون المحمول 
الجوال هنا يعني شوال تعرفيه طبعا اه لحسن تفتكري اني كاتب كلمة شوال على اسم الشهر الهجري لا الشيوال عشان انا فاهم دائما بتفهمه غلط مش بتلاقي كده لما ناس بتبني حائط بيكون في شيكارة اسمنت وبجواره شيوال رمل اهو ده اللي بنقصده 
هل ترضي لاختك بان يحصل به هذا لا افهم لما لا تعلقي على الموضوع وكل اللي علقتي عليه هو ازاي في جوال هم كده المسلمين


----------



## maged18 (5 سبتمبر 2009)

irini mahfouz قال:


> المشكلة مش ان الناس تتوعى و بس لأن الآباء و الأمهات أكيد فاهمين كدة كويس و أكيد بيوعوا أولادهم مش معقول ما يخافوش عليهم
> لكن المشكلة الحقيقية فى خطف البنات ( فى حالة الاستدراج عن طريق الحب أو الغرائز ) هى إما إنها سذاجة من البنات فى الاحساس بالخطورة إو ثقة زايدة عن اللزوم أو عصيان على الأهل أو هو محاولة لايجاد من يحبها أو يهتم بيها و خاصة ان البنات تميل الى العاطفة أكثر من العقل
> عشان كدة أنا بانصح كل أب أن يظهر محبته لإبنته و لإبنه لا أن يخفى هذه المحبة بدافع الرجولة
> و بانصح كمان كل أم نفس النصيحة و لاتخفى هذه المحبة بأى دافع
> ...



انا معاكي في كل كلامك وعشان كده انا عاوز تكون الحملة على مستوى عالى جدا زي مثلا  دلوقتي في كنائس بتعمل دورات لللمقبلين على الزواج بس دي في كنائس محدودة انا عاوزه تكون على مستوى الكرازة الارثوذكسية في العالم كله وهتقولي ليه في العالم كله مش في مصر بس لان خطر الخاطفين المسلمين من الممكن تنتشر بسرعة وخيوط الاسلام كثيرة لابد من التصدي لها ستكون الحملة لكل واحد فينا الاب الام الاخت الاخ الصديقة الصديق الجار الجارة الاقارب الخادم الخادمة الاب الكاهن الاسقف المطران البابا كل مسيحي ارثوذكسي على وجه الارض له دور وكمان هيكون في الحملة اساليب الخطف والاغراءات للبنات عشان الناس كلها تعرف وتاخد بالها كويس جدا


----------



## maryouma-25 (6 سبتمبر 2009)

maged18 قال:


> الجوال ليس مفهومه التليفون المحمول الجوال اي شىء يسمح له بان يتجول به ويمكن ايضا يقال عليه الشيء المتحرك ليس الثابت بس معلش هذا جهل المسلمين كل واحد منهم ان كلمة جوال معانها التليفون المحمول
> الجوال هنا يعني شوال تعرفيه طبعا اه لحسن تفتكري اني كاتب كلمة شوال على اسم الشهر الهجري لا الشيوال عشان انا فاهم دائما بتفهمه غلط مش بتلاقي كده لما ناس بتبني حائط بيكون في شيكارة اسمنت وبجواره شيوال رمل اهو ده اللي بنقصده
> هل ترضي لاختك بان يحصل به هذا لا افهم لما لا تعلقي على الموضوع وكل اللي علقتي عليه هو ازاي في جوال هم كده المسلمين


 




شكرا لك على التوضيح , و لكن كان من الممكن أن توضحها دون أي استهزاء أو بالأحرى كتبتوا كلمة شوال مفهومة أكثر من جوال لأن جوال كما قلت  أنت تخص أشياء كثيرة محمولة أما كلمة شوال فهي واضحة بأنها كيس كبير يوضع فيه الإسمنت أو الحبوب أو أي شيء من هدا القبيل . 
المهم لا أحد مهما كانت عقيدته يرضى أن تقتل أخواته بهدا الشكل الشنيع فهما كان فهي إنسان و يجب أن يعامل على أساس دلك أتمنى ان يلقى المجرم حتفه و أرجو من الله أن يرحمنا و يسترنا من هكدا افعال .
ثم لا يحق لكم أن تربطو أي جريمة بالمسلمين أوَ لا يوجد في هدا العالم إلا المسلمين و أفعالهم اتقو الله و حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا غيركم 
و لا ترمونا بأفعال لستم متأكدين حتى من فاعلها فعندما تتأكدون من أن القاتل مسلم حقَ لكم التكلم عنا .
و حقَ لنا الحكم عليه لفعله الشنيع فإسلامنا يدعونا للعدل و لابد للعدالة أن تأخد مجراها .

سلام


----------



## maged18 (6 سبتمبر 2009)

maryouma-25 قال:


> شكرا لك على التوضيح , و لكن كان من الممكن أن توضحها دون أي استهزاء أو بالأحرى كتبتوا كلمة شوال مفهومة أكثر من جوال لأن جوال كما قلت  أنت تخص أشياء كثيرة محمولة أما كلمة شوال فهي واضحة بأنها كيس كبير يوضع فيه الإسمنت أو الحبوب أو أي شيء من هدا القبيل .
> المهم لا أحد مهما كانت عقيدته يرضى أن تقتل أخواته بهدا الشكل الشنيع فهما كان فهي إنسان و يجب أن يعامل على أساس دلك أتمنى ان يلقى المجرم حتفه و أرجو من الله أن يرحمنا و يسترنا من هكدا افعال .
> ثم لا يحق لكم أن تربطو أي جريمة بالمسلمين أوَ لا يوجد في هدا العالم إلا المسلمين و أفعالهم اتقو الله و حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا غيركم
> و لا ترمونا بأفعال لستم متأكدين حتى من فاعلها فعندما تتأكدون من أن القاتل مسلم حقَ لكم التكلم عنا .
> ...



نحن لا نتهمكم باطلا لكن شيوخكم يبيح البنات المسيحيات اغتصابهم او اغراءاهم او قتلهم المهم ان تكون مسلمة وهذا لا يرضي اي انسان او اي حيوان وانا اتحداك لما يتمسك الجاني المسلم ستقولين كلاما جميلا لكن من جوه قلبك فرحا وتهليل نحن نحاسب انفسنا وعشان كده نحن ليس عندنا مخطط لخطف واغتصاب البنات المسلمات فقط المسيحية لا تفكر من الذي يدخل اليها اذا كانت واحدة او واحد كبير ولا صغير المهم يكون من القلب مش بسلوب كلمة قذر قليلة علي اسلوب شيوخ الاسلام نحن ليس مثلكم لماذا البنات بالذات اسألي نفسك وانا هجبلك فيديو في شيخ يبارك على اسلمة البنات المسيحيات واي شخص راقي مش زيكم واحشي على طول يقول عشان غرائز شيوخ الاسلام زي معمل محمد رسولكم رسول الغرائز الجنسية هل تقبلين ان يكون لكي مخطط لتغير ديانتك بهذا الاسلوب المتدني عاوزكتحطي نفسك مكان البنت المسيحية وانتي هتعرفي شعورها ايه بس هتحسي بها ازاي على راي المثل اللي ايده في المياه مش زي اللي يده في النار صدقيني شيوخكم هيكونوا في النار مع الشيطان نفسه لاتبعهم اساليب ربنا لا يرضى عنها ابدا


----------



## Coptic Mena (6 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا ليك ياماجد على رك الرائع لاننى يا اختى انقل الموضوع كما هو اما عن الطريقة الوحشية فى القتل هذا ليس بعيدا عن اخلاق دينك واخلاق محمدك الذى يبيح ويحلل دم المسيحين لانهم كفرة واهل الكتاب وارجوكى لا تنتقى من كتابك الايات اللى تقول اننا اقرب الناس مودة لكم لانها ايأت منسوخة بالفعل وانما الذى يعمل بة الان قاتلوا الكفار اينما وجدتموهم هذا شعار المسليمن منذ حكم السادات 
ولكن اضطهاد الاقباط وخطف بناتهم واغتصابهم واجبارهم على الاسلام لم يستمر كثيرا وسوف ياتى اليوم الذى يتدخل السيد المسيح بنفسة .... ومصر قبطية فرعونية الى الابد بعيدا عن التهميش التاريخى الذى حاول الاسلام  ان يلغى اصول مصر القبطية بحرق مكتبة الاسكندرية اللى كانت تحتوى على كل المخططات القبطة فى ذلك العصر لانك لو تريد تمحوا التاريخ احرقة ولكن مشيئة الرب فوق كل شى ومصر واقباطها منذ 1400 سنة فى صراع مستمر مع الشيطاين (اتباع محمد)  ولكنة لم ينتصر ولم تمحا مصر القبطية من التاريخ وسوف تتعمد الناس فى نهر النيل وفى الميادين العامة ........ يا اختى فكرة ولو للحظة بعقلية انسان مسيحى وتخيلى الاضطهاد شكلة اية هاتكتبى اكتر من كدة بكتيررررر
*​


----------



## maryouma-25 (6 سبتمبر 2009)

maged18 قال:


> نحن لا نتهمكم باطلا لكن شيوخكم يبيح البنات المسيحيات اغتصابهم او اغراءاهم او قتلهم المهم ان تكون مسلمة وهذا لا يرضي اي انسان او اي حيوان وانا اتحداك لما يتمسك الجاني المسلم ستقولين كلاما جميلا لكن من جوه قلبك فرحا وتهليل نحن نحاسب انفسنا وعشان كده نحن ليس عندنا مخطط لخطف واغتصاب البنات المسلمات فقط المسيحية لا تفكر من الذي يدخل اليها اذا كانت واحدة او واحد كبير ولا صغير المهم يكون من القلب مش بسلوب كلمة قذر قليلة علي اسلوب شيوخ الاسلام نحن ليس مثلكم لماذا البنات بالذات اسألي نفسك وانا هجبلك فيديو في شيخ يبارك على اسلمة البنات المسيحيات واي شخص راقي مش زيكم واحشي على طول يقول عشان غرائز شيوخ الاسلام زي معمل محمد رسولكم رسول الغرائز الجنسية هل تقبلين ان يكون لكي مخطط لتغير ديانتك بهذا الاسلوب المتدني عاوزكتحطي نفسك مكان البنت المسيحية وانتي هتعرفي شعورها ايه بس هتحسي بها ازاي على راي المثل اللي ايده في المياه مش زي اللي يده في النار صدقيني شيوخكم هيكونوا في النار مع الشيطان نفسه لاتبعهم اساليب ربنا لا يرضى عنها ابدا


 


سبحان الله  هل شيوخنا يبيحون ما حرم الله؟ أشيوخنا يبيحون اغتصاب البنات و ادخالهم الإسلام عنوة ؟ و هل يا ترى لو اغتصبت هده الفتاة ستدخل الإسلام حقا ؟
ما هذا الذي تقوله يا أخي من هم شيوخنا الذين يفعلون هدا؟ محال أن تكون على حق هذا اتهام باطل , ثم ربنا يهدي من يشاء و يضل من يشاء فنحن لن نفرض عليكم الإسلام عنوة أنتم تعرفون ما جاء فيه و من جاء به  إن أردت أن تكون مسلما فهذا شأنك و إن أردت أن تكون مسيحيا فهذا شأنك أيضا .
فنحن لسنا قوما يغتصب و يغري بنات الغير للدخول في ديننا , فلو كان صحيحا لوجدناه في قرآننا و في الحديث الشريف و لكان الأولون قد فعلوه قبلنا؟ فلا تقل أسلوب متدني  هذا و بلا شك ليس أسلوبا اسلاميا أبدا ؟ أخي بعيدا عن الإسلام  هل تستطيع أن تفسر لي الاغتصابات التي تحدث؟ مسيحي يغتصب مسيحية هل هذا أيضا بدافع الدين لا تخلط الأمور يا أخي 
و حالات الإغتصاب هذه انتشرت في الاونة الأخيرة في جميع بقاع العالم سواء من المسلمين أو المسيحيين فهذا و كما قلت لا يقبله اي بشر .

و أنت لست خالق شيوخنا حتى تقرر أنهم يدخلون النار بعدهم عنها باذن الله و مثواهم الجنة و خير المقام .

الله يستر بناتنا و بناتكم  ان شاء الله


----------



## maryouma-25 (6 سبتمبر 2009)

coptic mena قال:


> *شكرا ليك ياماجد على رك الرائع لاننى يا اختى انقل الموضوع كما هو اما عن الطريقة الوحشية فى القتل هذا ليس بعيدا عن اخلاق دينك واخلاق محمدك الذى يبيح ويحلل دم المسيحين لانهم كفرة واهل الكتاب وارجوكى لا تنتقى من كتابك الايات اللى تقول اننا اقرب الناس مودة لكم لانها ايأت منسوخة بالفعل وانما الذى يعمل بة الان قاتلوا الكفار اينما وجدتموهم هذا شعار المسليمن منذ حكم السادات *
> 
> *ولكن اضطهاد الاقباط وخطف بناتهم واغتصابهم واجبارهم على الاسلام لم يستمر كثيرا وسوف ياتى اليوم الذى يتدخل السيد المسيح بنفسة .... ومصر قبطية فرعونية الى الابد بعيدا عن التهميش التاريخى الذى حاول الاسلام ان يلغى اصول مصر القبطية بحرق مكتبة الاسكندرية اللى كانت تحتوى على كل المخططات القبطة فى ذلك العصر لانك لو تريد تمحوا التاريخ احرقة ولكن مشيئة الرب فوق كل شى ومصر واقباطها منذ 1400 سنة فى صراع مستمر مع الشيطاين (اتباع محمد) ولكنة لم ينتصر ولم تمحا مصر القبطية من التاريخ وسوف تتعمد الناس فى نهر النيل وفى الميادين العامة ........ يا اختى فكرة ولو للحظة بعقلية انسان مسيحى وتخيلى الاضطهاد شكلة اية هاتكتبى اكتر من كدة بكتيررررر*​


 



ديني دين أخلاق و حق و سلام فلو كان دين وحشية لكان هذا في بداية الدعوة و أنت أكيد تعرف كيف دعا الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم الناس لدخول في الاسلام ليس غصبا و إنما طوعا و كل من دخل في الاسلام حينها و إلى الآن و الحمد لله كان مقتنعا بما يفعله و هذا هو شرط الاسلام أن تكون مؤمنا بالرسول و بما جاء به و اظن أنكم قرأتم سيؤة النبي و اسلوب دعوته للإسلام و لا و لن تجدوا ما يقول أن هناك دعوة للاغتصاب فكفوا عن قول ما لا يعقل.
تفحص الانترنت بحثا عن قصص دخول كثير من المسيحيين في الاسلام في و قتنا هذا فلن تجد منهم أحدا دخل الاسلام عنوة بل ستجدهم و الحمد لله قد اهتدوا إلى ديننا بعقولهم و ايمانهم و قناعاتهم .

 أنا لست مصرية و لكن ما أعلمه أن نسبة المسيحية في مصر أكثر من الإسلام , فأي اضطهاد هذا الذي تتحدث عنه ؟  في الجزائر يتواجد عندنا مسيحيين و لكن ليست بالفئة الكثيرة إنما أقلية منتشرة في بعض ولاياتنا و لكن يعاملون باحترام .

و أقول لك أنه من عاملنا باحترام فسيحضى بالمثل و من فعل غير ذلك فسيكون أيضا بالمثل فلا تظن أنكم أنتم فقط مضطهدين فالمسلمين أيضا يعانون منه في كل بقاع العالم .
و لا تدعو اتباع محمد بالشياطين فأنا لم أقل عنكم كذلك.
أرجو من الله أن يعيننا و يرد عنا كيد الظالمين بإذنه.

سلام على من اتبع الهدى


----------



## maged18 (6 سبتمبر 2009)

maryouma-25 قال:


> سبحان الله  هل شيوخنا يبيحون ما حرم الله؟ أشيوخنا يبيحون اغتصاب البنات و ادخالهم الإسلام عنوة ؟ و هل يا ترى لو اغتصبت هده الفتاة ستدخل الإسلام حقا ؟
> ما هذا الذي تقوله يا أخي من هم شيوخنا الذين يفعلون هدا؟ محال أن تكون على حق هذا اتهام باطل , ثم ربنا يهدي من يشاء و يضل من يشاء فنحن لن نفرض عليكم الإسلام عنوة أنتم تعرفون ما جاء فيه و من جاء به  إن أردت أن تكون مسلما فهذا شأنك و إن أردت أن تكون مسيحيا فهذا شأنك أيضا .
> فنحن لسنا قوما يغتصب و يغري بنات الغير للدخول في ديننا , فلو كان صحيحا لوجدناه في قرآننا و في الحديث الشريف و لكان الأولون قد فعلوه قبلنا؟ فلا تقل أسلوب متدني  هذا و بلا شك ليس أسلوبا اسلاميا أبدا ؟ أخي بعيدا عن الإسلام  هل تستطيع أن تفسر لي الاغتصابات التي تحدث؟ مسيحي يغتصب مسيحية هل هذا أيضا بدافع الدين لا تخلط الأمور يا أخي
> و حالات الإغتصاب هذه انتشرت في الاونة الأخيرة في جميع بقاع العالم سواء من المسلمين أو المسيحيين فهذا و كما قلت لا يقبله اي بشر .
> ...



اولا مفيش شاب مسيحي يغتصب اخوته في المسيح ثانيا تفسري بي ايه كثرة حوادث خطف البنات المسيحيات او اغراءاتهن واعتصبهن ويكون الجاني مسلم انتي لو دورتي كويس اوووي في قسم الاخبار العامة والمسيحية هتلاقي كتير وانا بعمل جاهدا وببحث علي الفيديو الشيخ الذي يبيح اسلمة البنات المسيحيات ويقسم بالله باي طريقة فهذا يعتبر جهادا في سبيل الله اغتصاب البنت طبعا يؤدي الي اسلامتها لانهم القذرة يصورن اغتصابها ويهددونها بنشر فضيحة الاغتصاب علي النت في المنتديات الجنسية او انها تتأسلم هل لو شخص اغتصبك هتعملي في ايه وربنا هيعمل فيه ايه انا صحيح انسان لكن في اشياء معينة اولا ربنا عمره ما بيرضى به الا لو قدم توبة واعترف بخطيته دي ربنا هيسمحه على طول لان تاب من قلبه لكن طول ما بيعمل كده طبعا هيبقي راجل زاني بيهتك عرض البنات تفتكري واحد بالشكل ده ربنا يقوله بالعكس انا فرحان بيك لان بتجاهد في سبيلي بانك بتهتك اعراض البنات  لا تعليق لو كانت اجابتك نعم مش عجز مني لكن على تفكيرك وانتي بنت مش رجل صحيح احنا في زمن ......


----------



## maged18 (6 سبتمبر 2009)

maryouma-25 قال:


> ديني دين أخلاق و حق و سلام فلو كان دين وحشية لكان هذا في بداية الدعوة و أنت أكيد تعرف كيف دعا الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم الناس لدخول في الاسلام ليس غصبا و إنما طوعا و كل من دخل في الاسلام حينها و إلى الآن و الحمد لله كان مقتنعا بما يفعله و هذا هو شرط الاسلام أن تكون مؤمنا بالرسول و بما جاء به و اظن أنكم قرأتم سيؤة النبي و اسلوب دعوته للإسلام و لا و لن تجدوا ما يقول أن هناك دعوة للاغتصاب فكفوا عن قول ما لا يعقل.
> تفحص الانترنت بحثا عن قصص دخول كثير من المسيحيين في الاسلام في و قتنا هذا فلن تجد منهم أحدا دخل الاسلام عنوة بل ستجدهم و الحمد لله قد اهتدوا إلى ديننا بعقولهم و ايمانهم و قناعاتهم .
> 
> أنا لست مصرية و لكن ما أعلمه أن نسبة المسيحية في مصر أكثر من الإسلام , فأي اضطهاد هذا الذي تتحدث عنه ؟  في الجزائر يتواجد عندنا مسيحيين و لكن ليست بالفئة الكثيرة إنما أقلية منتشرة في بعض ولاياتنا و لكن يعاملون باحترام .
> ...



من قال ان نسبة المسيحين بمصر اكثر نحن بمصر تقريبا 12 مليون قبطي اما المسلمين فاكثر لان عدد سكان مصر تقارب الي 80 مليون مصري يعني في حدود 68 مسلم اذا كانت معلوماتك غير محددة لا تكتبي شىء انتي مش واثقة فيه ومن معلوماتك ايضا ان كلمة قبطي يعني مصري عشان كده اسمها ايجبت مصر واقدم تقويم في مصر هو التقويم القبطي اي الشهور القبطية كيهك طوبة امشير وهما 13 شهر قبطي اي 13 شهر مصري ولدينا كلام بالعامية المصرية ماخوذة من الكلام القبطي الذي كان متداول في مصر قبل الاسلام يعني هوية مصر الاساسية مصر فرعونية قبطية فرعونية لان في العهد القديم موجود قصة موسى وفرعون وفي العهد الجديد رحلة العائلة المقدسة وهي ايضا ذكرت في الانجيل هل يعقل هذا مهما لو كان عددنا واحد فقط ان تلغى الهوية الاساسية ده حتى لما واحد بيكون معه جنسية عربية وبيسافر الي دولة اجنبية وبياخد الجنسية الاجنبية بيقوله فلان الفلاني العربي الاجنبي فهل يعقل بعد ده كلام ده ان الاسلام يلغى هوية ويستبدلها بهويته بالاحداث اغتصاب البنات وخطفهم  وانا عارف ليه كمان قصدهم البنات عشان يخلو مصر كلها مسلمين عشان اساس الزواج ايه زوج وزوجة لو مفيش زوجة ايه اللي يحصل مفيش زواج بتالي مفيش كثرة اجيال تعبد الهنا انه فعلا مخطط شرير انا ارهنك بعمري مفيش واحد مسيحي دخل الاسلام والا ندم ندما شديدا الا لو كان قلبه قاسي علي ربنا ومش بيحبه واللي بقوله واثق منه تماما كل الثقة واتحدى اي واحد حتى محمد رسولكم


----------



## engy_love_jesus (6 سبتمبر 2009)

*وتقولولى محمد اخو جرجس لو حد قالها تانى هقتل جرجس​*


----------



## maryouma-25 (6 سبتمبر 2009)

maged18 قال:


> اولا مفيش شاب مسيحي يغتصب اخوته في المسيح ثانيا تفسري بي ايه كثرة حوادث خطف البنات المسيحيات او اغراءاتهن واعتصبهن ويكون الجاني مسلم انتي لو دورتي كويس اوووي في قسم الاخبار العامة والمسيحية هتلاقي كتير وانا بعمل جاهدا وببحث علي الفيديو الشيخ الذي يبيح اسلمة البنات المسيحيات ويقسم بالله باي طريقة فهذا يعتبر جهادا في سبيل الله اغتصاب البنت طبعا يؤدي الي اسلامتها لانهم القذرة يصورن اغتصابها ويهددونها بنشر فضيحة الاغتصاب علي النت في المنتديات الجنسية او انها تتأسلم هل لو شخص اغتصبك هتعملي في ايه وربنا هيعمل فيه ايه انا صحيح انسان لكن في اشياء معينة اولا ربنا عمره ما بيرضى به الا لو قدم توبة واعترف بخطيته دي ربنا هيسمحه على طول لان تاب من قلبه لكن طول ما بيعمل كده طبعا هيبقي راجل زاني بيهتك عرض البنات تفتكري واحد بالشكل ده ربنا يقوله بالعكس انا فرحان بيك لان بتجاهد في سبيلي بانك بتهتك اعراض البنات لا تعليق لو كانت اجابتك نعم مش عجز مني لكن على تفكيرك وانتي بنت مش رجل صحيح احنا في زمن ......


 

أنا قلت في وقتنا هذا كثرت الإغتصابات و في كل أرجاء العالم مهما كانت ديانة المغتصِب و المغتَصَبة فلا تقلي مفيش مسيحي بيغتصب اخته المسيحية لأنها تحصل حتى في مجتمعنا الإسلامي و هذا سلوك مشين لا يقبله العقل الإنساني فعقابه عند الله  سيكون عسير.
أما عن قولك أن شيوخنا أباحوا ذلك و اعتبروه نوعا من الجهاد في سبيل الله فالجهاد يا أخي لا يحتوي معنى الإغتصاب و أنا أؤكد لك بأنه ليس من شيم أي انسان أن يغتصب امرأة لتغير عقيدتها فهنالك ألاف الطرق غير الإغتصاب .

و الاسلام كرم المرأة والرسول الحبيب أوصى بالرفق بها و هذا أكيد سينطبق على جميع النساء . أنا أعترف بأن الإنسان له غرائز و ربما في لحظة طيش يقوم بفعل شنيع يندم عليه طوال حياته أو لا يندم إن كان لا يملك قلبا و همه الوحيد هتك عرض و شرف الناس و الضحية الوحيدة ستكون المراة التي ستضيع حياتها و أكيد تعرف نظرة المجتمع للمرأة في هذه الحالة . هذا بعيدا عن الدين 

و لكن الشيء الذي أنا متؤكدة منه أن مشايخنا مع علمهم بما أوصى به الرسول مستحيل أن يبيحوا شيئا من هذا القبيل فسبل الجهاد كثيرة جهاد بالقلم أو بالعلم أو بالسيف أو بأي شيء أخر إلا الخطف و الإغتصاب ليس ممكن .
 ففي وقت الرسول حين كانوا يجاهدون كانوا إذا أمسكوا أسرى حرب فإنهم يعاملوهم معاملة حسنة و بعدها فرضوا عليهم الإسلام  و كان الرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام ينهاهم أن يمسوا النساء أو الأطفال فكيف لي مشايخنا أن يبيحوا ما كان ينهاهم الرسول عنه.فهذا ظلم و الله سبحانه لا يحب الظالمين.

اللهم اهدنا و أنزل علينا رحمتك أمين .


----------



## maryouma-25 (6 سبتمبر 2009)

maged18 قال:


> من قال ان نسبة المسيحين بمصر اكثر نحن بمصر تقريبا 12 مليون قبطي اما المسلمين فاكثر لان عدد سكان مصر تقارب الي 80 مليون مصري يعني في حدود 68 مسلم اذا كانت معلوماتك غير محددة لا تكتبي شىء انتي مش واثقة فيه ومن معلوماتك ايضا ان كلمة قبطي يعني مصري عشان كده اسمها ايجبت مصر واقدم تقويم في مصر هو التقويم القبطي اي الشهور القبطية كيهك طوبة امشير وهما 13 شهر قبطي اي 13 شهر مصري ولدينا كلام بالعامية المصرية ماخوذة من الكلام القبطي الذي كان متداول في مصر قبل الاسلام يعني هوية مصر الاساسية مصر فرعونية قبطية فرعونية لان في العهد القديم موجود قصة موسى وفرعون وفي العهد الجديد رحلة العائلة المقدسة وهي ايضا ذكرت في الانجيل هل يعقل هذا مهما لو كان عددنا واحد فقط ان تلغى الهوية الاساسية ده حتى لما واحد بيكون معه جنسية عربية وبيسافر الي دولة اجنبية وبياخد الجنسية الاجنبية بيقوله فلان الفلاني العربي الاجنبي فهل يعقل بعد ده كلام ده ان الاسلام يلغى هوية ويستبدلها بهويته بالاحداث اغتصاب البنات وخطفهم وانا عارف ليه كمان قصدهم البنات عشان يخلو مصر كلها مسلمين عشان اساس الزواج ايه زوج وزوجة لو مفيش زوجة ايه اللي يحصل مفيش زواج بتالي مفيش كثرة اجيال تعبد الهنا انه فعلا مخطط شرير انا ارهنك بعمري مفيش واحد مسيحي دخل الاسلام والا ندم ندما شديدا الا لو كان قلبه قاسي علي ربنا ومش بيحبه واللي بقوله واثق منه تماما كل الثقة واتحدى اي واحد حتى محمد رسولكم


 


حسنا أسفة تخلطت معلوماتي بين مصر و لبنان فلبنان هي  البلد الذي فيه المسيحيين أكثر من المسلمين . انت تقول أن هويتكم اتلغت هذا لأنك في بلد إسلامي و أنت قلت أن المسلمين في مصر هم الكثرة إذن فالحكم المسيطر يكون اسلامي فنحن مثلا في بلاد أوروبا أو أمريكا الغرب بصفة عامة  و هم مسيحيين فهم أكيد لا يريدون إبراز الإسلام أو أن يعطونا حق ممارسة اسلامنا كاملة فنحن أيضا هويتنا ملغية . حكم القوي على الضعيف فأنتم تضطهدوننا في بلادكم فلا يسعنا الا أن نفعل مثلكم .
و لكن في حدود لا تعتدوا علينا و لا نعتدي عليكم إلا بالحق .

ثم ما هذا المخطط الشرير الذي تتحدث عنه استنتاجك هذا بنيته على أي أساس إختطاف بنت و اغتصابها و قتلها و مش عارفين الجاني مين بس بتقولوا إنوا مسلم. يا للعجب .

لا تراهن بحياتك يا أخي لأنك أكيد ستخسر الرهان إبحث و ستجد أنهم ندموا على حياتهم التي عاشوها قبل الإسلام و أنهم أحسوا بحلاوة الإيمان بعد دخولهم للإسلام فهم اهتدوا إلى الله و الله قبل هدايتهم فأحبوه و أحبهم و بإذن الله سيثبت قلوبهم على دينه الحنيف و هنيئا لنا نحن المسلمين بهم .
و لا يمكنك تحدي اي أحد و خاصة الرسول الكريم لانه لا مجال لك لتتحداه .
اسأل عن مسيحي دخل الإسلام و تأكد بنفسك .

سلام على من اتبع الهدى


----------



## maryouma-25 (6 سبتمبر 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *وتقولولى محمد اخو جرجس لو حد قالها تانى هقتل جرجس​*[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> من قال محمد أخو جرجس اطمن لا تقتل جرجس و لا أي حد محمد رسولنا الكريم ملوش اخ .


----------



## Coptic Mena (6 سبتمبر 2009)

*يا اخت ياللى انا مش عارف اسمك من الاساس اتكلمتى فى كزا 

 موضوع

 مع الاخ ماجد وبتردى علية فى كل شى وهو كلامة صحيح مية فى

 المية انتى بتقولى  عن انتهاك  هويتنا القبطية علشان احنا فى بلد

 مسلم طيب الكلام دة فى السعودية او اى بلد متخلف من بلاد العرب

 اما اساس مصر فرعونى قبطى وشوفى التاريخ اصل مصر قبطى

 دخلوها شوية تتار دبحوا وقتلوا بحجة خروج الرومان من مصر للاسف

 وساعدناهم علشان يخلصونا من الاحتلال الرومانى ولكن فرض علينا

 احتلال احقر واذل منة وهو الاحتلال الاسلامى على مصر منذ 

1400 سنة وانتى بتقولى 

الاسلام دين سماحة يا اختى هاتيلى من القرأن  أية واحد بتقول الله المجبة  احبوا اعدائكم  باركوا لاعينكم 

و انتى بتقولى  ان ايات القتل كانت فى بداية الدعوة يعنى فى بداية

 الدعوة كان يوجد قتل على حد كلامك يبقا ازاى الاسلام منتشرش

 بالسيف وفى ايات يا اختى تمشى ايام ودلوقتى متمشيش هو القران

 الكريم

 مش لاى مكان ولاى زمان زى الكتاب المقدس لانة كتاب من عند ربنا اما عن

 نسبة المسيحين احنا 12-15 مليون وببركة  السيد المسيح اعداد

 المتنصرين بتزداد يوم بعد يوم ولكن فى الخفاء خوفنا من اكلى لحوم البشر من المسلمين لية بيخافوا من واحدة متنصرة لان الاسلام دين هش وقريبا سينهار زى ما قال محمد ظهر الاسلام غريبا وسيعود غريبا 

 وانتى بتقولى فى ردك


 ( ليس من شيم أي انسان أن يغتصب امرأة لتغير عقيدتها فهنالك ألاف الطرق غير الإغتصاب .)

 حقيقى كلامك كلة صحيح مية فى المية فى كتير زى الابتزاز زى ياخدوا الفقير اللى مش لاقى اللقمة

 ويجوزوة ويدولة فلووووووس كتير ويغيروا حياتة وبعد كدة غير دينك واسلم تسلم وخطف البنات

 وتحويلهم للاسلام وتشريدهم فى الشوارع او يجوزوها لاى حد سعودى متخلف رجل اعمال يحب

 يتجوز  الصغيرين زى محمدة اتجوز عيشة هى وعندها 6 سنين يا اختى فكرتى فى دينك بجد واتركى

 عقلك المتعصب عنا وفكرة القران عن اليهودة والنصارى وايات القتل واقراى الكتاب المقدس ولو

 لمرة واحدة هاتعرفى الفرق بجد ربنا 
...............

رسولك كان انسان عبقرى قدر يحول نفسة من لص وقاتل الى رسول هو الشخص الذى قال 

جعل رزقى تحت ظل رمحى 

اظن مفيش جملة توضح وحشية الانسان دة غير دى 
.............
يا اختى  دى مجموعة من  ايات القتل فى القران

** وَقَاتِلُوهُمْ حَتَّى لَا تَكُونَ فِتْنَةٌ وَيَكُونَ الدِّينُ لِلَّهِ فَإِنِ  انْتَهَوْا فَلَا عُدْوَانَ إِلَّا عَلَى الظَّالِمِينَ
(البقرة 193).

** وَقَاتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ
(البقرة 244).

اقتل فى سيبل ربنا وربنا هايسمعلك هههههه اسمحيلى اضحك بجد ازاى تقتلى وربنا يسمعلك 

يا اختى هو الانسان فى الاسلام ملهوش لازمة كدة لدرجة ان ربنا هايفرح لما يتقتل مكانش خلقة 

** فَإِذَا انْسَلَخَ الْأَشْهُرُ الْحُرُمُ فَاقْتُلُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ حَيْثُ  وَجَدْتُمُوهُمْ وَخُذُوهُمْ وَاحْصُرُوهُمْ وَاقْعُدُوا لَهُمْ كُلَّ مَرْصَدٍ  فَإِنْ تَابُوا وَأَقَامُوا الصَّلَاةَ وَآتَوُا الزَّكَاةَ فَخَلُّوا سَبِيلَهُمْ  إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ
(التوبة 5).

فكرى فى الاية دى كويس هاتعرفى دينك 

** قَاتِلُوهُمْ يُعَذِّبْهُمُ اللَّهُ بِأَيْدِيكُمْ وَيُخْزِهِمْ وَيَنْصُرْكُمْ  عَلَيْهِمْ وَيَشْفِ صُدُورَ قَوْمٍ مُؤْمِنِينَ
(التوبة 14).

لية ربنا عاجز مش قادر هو اللى يعذبهم  وربنا بيعذب اصلا ولا بيحب كل الناس 

** قَاتِلُوا الَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَلَا بِالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ وَلَا  يُحَرِّمُونَ مَا حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَلَا يَدِينُونَ دِينَ الْحَقِّ  مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ حَتَّى يُعْطُوا الْجِزْيَةَ عَنْ يَدٍ وَهُمْ  صَاغِرُونَ
(التوبة 29).

** فَلَا تَهِنُوا وَتَدْعُوا إِلَى السَّلْمِ وَأَنْتُمُ الْأَعْلَوْنَ وَاللَّهُ  مَعَكُمْ وَلَنْ يَتِرَكُمْ أَعْمَالَكُمْ
(محمد 35).

اسف على حد علمى للاية هو يقصد متهنوش نفسك وتدعو لسلم لاااااااا ازاى هاتبانوا جبناااء موتوا كل اللى تشوفوا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

كثرت الايات والقتل واحد 

مليش غير كلمة واحد هاقلها ربنا موجود كلمة كبيرة للاسف انتى

 متعرفيش معناها كلمة بتطمن اى تعبان  او محتاج ربنا مش بيسيب حد

 ومش بيسكت على الظلم....... لو حتة ارض لشخص انا اخدتها منة بالغصب والظلم فى يوم هاترجع لية لان ربنا مش ظالم وانا هاخد جزاتى

 عندة ....اظن ان المعلومة وضحت
*​


----------



## maged18 (6 سبتمبر 2009)

maryouma-25 قال:


> حسنا أسفة تخلطت معلوماتي بين مصر و لبنان فلبنان هي  البلد الذي فيه المسيحيين أكثر من المسلمين . انت تقول أن هويتكم اتلغت هذا لأنك في بلد إسلامي و أنت قلت أن المسلمين في مصر هم الكثرة إذن فالحكم المسيطر يكون اسلامي فنحن مثلا في بلاد أوروبا أو أمريكا الغرب بصفة عامة  و هم مسيحيين فهم أكيد لا يريدون إبراز الإسلام أو أن يعطونا حق ممارسة اسلامنا كاملة فنحن أيضا هويتنا ملغية . حكم القوي على الضعيف فأنتم تضطهدوننا في بلادكم فلا يسعنا الا أن نفعل مثلكم .
> و لكن في حدود لا تعتدوا علينا و لا نعتدي عليكم إلا بالحق .
> 
> ثم ما هذا المخطط الشرير الذي تتحدث عنه استنتاجك هذا بنيته على أي أساس إختطاف بنت و اغتصابها و قتلها و مش عارفين الجاني مين بس بتقولوا إنوا مسلم. يا للعجب .
> ...



لو كان الاسلام يعرف وبدرك الحقائق التاريخية لا يمكن محو التاريخ القبطي بالعكس يظهوره لانه يؤمن بتاريخ ما قبله لكن للاسف الاسلام لا راى الا نفسه فقط فهو يمحو كل شىء الذي قبله وما بعده وما بعده اصقد المسلمين الذين اختاروا السيد المسيح وهم المتنصريين اما في بلاد الغرب انهم مش عاوزين يبقى الاسلام والمسلمين في حرية عقيدة لان كما ذكرت الاسلام يمحو التاريخ لا راى الا تاريخه هو الصح وبس 
اما بالنسبة لراهن حياتي اعتقد اني عاقلا اقدر اميز ما بين الله الحقيقي والذي يدعى انه يعبد الله الحقيقي تحبي اجبلك حكايات الناس اللي دخلم الاسلام وكانوا مسيحين متعرفيش ان فمصر ناس كانوا مسيحين وبعد كده بقوا مسلمين وبعد كده حسم انهم غلطوا وان الاسلام مفيش فيه 
 عبادة الاله الحقيقي ورجعوا تاني بس للاسف تعنت المسلمين مش عاوزين يرجعوهم وفي قضية بكده بس مش عارف اذا كانت خلصت ولا لا وطبعا كمان ده غير حد ردة وده اكبر دليل لان ده مش واحد ولا تنين ده هما كتير وعشان كده انا بقولك براهن بي حياتي ان في واحد مسيحي وتأسلم وفضل فرحان بالعكس انه تعيس في كآبة حزين لانه يكتشف انه لا يعبد الاله الحقيقي فيقرر انه يرجع الى الاله الحقيقي ويقول له سامحني وانا اقول لكي ربنا خلقني حر اتحدى اي شخص مهما لو كان من المهم ان يكون معي الحق واذا لو كانت عايش في عصروه وقولت له انا اتحداك وانتهرني فهذا يدل على انه ليس معه الحق لانه لو معه الحق يقول اقبل التحدي واشوف شطارتك لكن لانه ليس معه الحق ففي فهمكم لا يمكن اي شخص ان يتحدى ويقول له انت تجننت تتحدى الرسول لانه مفهمكم انه رسول الله وفعلا رسول الله يتحدى اي شخص ويقبل التحدي لانه كلمته حق ورسول حق وكلامك اني لا يمكنني ان اتحدى رسولكم وهذا دليل قوي جدا انه ليس معه الحق او كلمته تكون فيها الحق 
لكن في نقطة انتي ما جاوبتي عليها ايه احساسك لو انتي في مكان البنت المسيحية وكل هذا الضغط عليها وتعرف انها لها مخطط لاتغير ديانتها بأي طريقة عاوزك تجاوبي هتعملي ايه لو انتي مكانها متقوليش افكر هل  الديانة المسيحية صح ولا غلط واكيد الناس دي كلها على حق كل 
 الكلام ده غير منطقي يعني انتي عارفه ان في شخص بيتربص ليكي وتقولي اكيد هو كويس وانا اللي غلطانة حتى لو انتي غلطانة لو انسان وبيعرف ربنا بجد عمره ما هيفكر يغتصبك او يخطفك 
 عاوز يكون تعليقك على كلامي اجابتك على سؤالي


----------



## maged18 (6 سبتمبر 2009)

maryouma-25 قال:


> أنا قلت في وقتنا هذا كثرت الإغتصابات و في كل أرجاء العالم مهما كانت ديانة المغتصِب و المغتَصَبة فلا تقلي مفيش مسيحي بيغتصب اخته المسيحية لأنها تحصل حتى في مجتمعنا الإسلامي و هذا سلوك مشين لا يقبله العقل الإنساني فعقابه عند الله  سيكون عسير.
> أما عن قولك أن شيوخنا أباحوا ذلك و اعتبروه نوعا من الجهاد في سبيل الله فالجهاد يا أخي لا يحتوي معنى الإغتصاب و أنا أؤكد لك بأنه ليس من شيم أي انسان أن يغتصب امرأة لتغير عقيدتها فهنالك ألاف الطرق غير الإغتصاب .
> 
> و الاسلام كرم المرأة والرسول الحبيب أوصى بالرفق بها و هذا أكيد سينطبق على جميع النساء . أنا أعترف بأن الإنسان له غرائز و ربما في لحظة طيش يقوم بفعل شنيع يندم عليه طوال حياته أو لا يندم إن كان لا يملك قلبا و همه الوحيد هتك عرض و شرف الناس و الضحية الوحيدة ستكون المراة التي ستضيع حياتها و أكيد تعرف نظرة المجتمع للمرأة في هذه الحالة . هذا بعيدا عن الدين
> ...




اولا اكد لكي ان الشاب المسيحي لا يغتصب اخته في المسيح لسبب بسيط جدا لان اي واحد منا لو بص على بنت وكانت الشهوة تملى عينه فقط زنى بها في قلبه وبيتحاسب على الخطية دي اما لو حصل كده اكيد بيكون انسان ضعيف النفس  ما مش مهم عنده مسيحية او مسلمة المهم انه الغريزة اللي عنده ودي مفيش فيها مسالة الدين امتى الموضوع ده لو يكون عدد المختطافات والمغتصبات من المسيحيات والمسلمات لكن البنات المسلمات التي تكون في حالة خطف او اغتصاب دي بتكون قضايا ليس لها شبها دينية واقرائي اخبار الحوادث في كل جرائد مصر هتلاقي واحدة مثلا هتروح لبيتها اشهر عليها اتنين سلاح ابيض واخدوها في منطقة زراعية واغتصابوها كل حوادث الاغتصاب العامة من هذا القبيل اما بالنسبة لنا اولا حوادث خطف واغتصاب البنات المسيحيات لا تقول عنها الصحف اي شىء لان لو كتبت في هذا الموضوع تكون الصحافة وكل القائمين عليها والمسئولين وكبار الدولة فتحوا نار جهنم على انفسهم لان كل مواضيع خطف واغتصاب البنات المسيحيات فهو بيكون على اساس ديني بحت ليس على اساس الغريزة والشهوة في حوادث الاغتصاب التي تتناولها الصحف بجميع انواعها 
ولو كان الاسلام يكرم المراة ويجرم الاغتصاب شيوخ الاسلام عاوزين ايه من بناتنا اقصدين البنات ليه انا عارف ليه ومستعد اكررها حتى لاخر نفس في حياتي لكي لا يكون اجيال مسيحين لان لو مفيش بنات فبتالي لا يكون زواج مفيش اجيال وانا اقول لهم زي ما المسيحية عاشت 2000 سنة يعني على مدار 20 قرنا من الزمان كان هناك عصور استشهاد لكن فضلت المسيحية فالمسيحية  هتعيش لحد يوم القيامة لان الديان العادل هو السيد المسيح ياريت تجاوبي على سؤالى لو انتي مكان البنت المسيحية هتعملى ايه


----------



## maryouma-25 (7 سبتمبر 2009)

maged18 قال:


> اولا اكد لكي ان الشاب المسيحي لا يغتصب اخته في المسيح لسبب بسيط جدا لان اي واحد منا لو بص على بنت وكانت الشهوة تملى عينه فقط زنى بها في قلبه وبيتحاسب على الخطية دي اما لو حصل كده اكيد بيكون انسان ضعيف النفس ما مش مهم عنده مسيحية او مسلمة المهم انه الغريزة اللي عنده ودي مفيش فيها مسالة الدين امتى الموضوع ده لو يكون عدد المختطافات والمغتصبات من المسيحيات والمسلمات لكن البنات المسلمات التي تكون في حالة خطف او اغتصاب دي بتكون قضايا ليس لها شبها دينية واقرائي اخبار الحوادث في كل جرائد مصر هتلاقي واحدة مثلا هتروح لبيتها اشهر عليها اتنين سلاح ابيض واخدوها في منطقة زراعية واغتصابوها كل حوادث الاغتصاب العامة من هذا القبيل اما بالنسبة لنا اولا حوادث خطف واغتصاب البنات المسيحيات لا تقول عنها الصحف اي شىء لان لو كتبت في هذا الموضوع تكون الصحافة وكل القائمين عليها والمسئولين وكبار الدولة فتحوا نار جهنم على انفسهم لان كل مواضيع خطف واغتصاب البنات المسيحيات فهو بيكون على اساس ديني بحت ليس على اساس الغريزة والشهوة في حوادث الاغتصاب التي تتناولها الصحف بجميع انواعها
> ولو كان الاسلام يكرم المراة ويجرم الاغتصاب شيوخ الاسلام عاوزين ايه من بناتنا اقصدين البنات ليه انا عارف ليه ومستعد اكررها حتى لاخر نفس في حياتي لكي لا يكون اجيال مسيحين لان لو مفيش بنات فبتالي لا يكون زواج مفيش اجيال وانا اقول لهم زي ما المسيحية عاشت 2000 سنة يعني على مدار 20 قرنا من الزمان كان هناك عصور استشهاد لكن فضلت المسيحية فالمسيحية هتعيش لحد يوم القيامة لان الديان العادل هو السيد المسيح ياريت تجاوبي على سؤالى لو انتي مكان البنت المسيحية هتعملى ايه


 

حسنا نتجاوز مسألة الاختطاف و الاغتصاب بدافع الغريزة هذا وارد و أنا متأكدة و مقتنعة بأنه يحصل في أي منطقة من طرف ضعاف النفوس الله يهديهم .
أما أن تقول أن اغتصاب البنات المسيحيات هو لسبب إسلامي بحت فهذا ما لم أقتنع به و أرفضه و أتحداك أن تأتيني ببديل أو برهان على ذلك . هل يوجد إمرأة مسيحية أنت تعرفها حصل معها ذلك ؟ و لا تقلي أن شيوخنا أباحوا ذلك لأن هذا لم يقبله عقلي و لا يقبله ديني أيضا فما يطبق علينا نحن المسلمات يسري على المسيحيات .

أما عن سؤالك لو كنت مكان هذه الفتاة فوالله و الذي خلقني كنت سأخذ روحه معي و فعله الشنيع هذا لن يزيدني إلا تمسكا بمبادئي  و تأكد بانني لن أغير مفاهيمي و لو كانت على خطأ . فلو أنه أتاني بأسلوب اخر غير الاغتصاب من الممكن أن أفكر و أقتنع بكلامه . أما أن يقول لي أعرضي عن دينك أو أغتصبك فإنني سأرفض حتى و لو ينكل بي وسأدافع عن نفسي و عن شرفي لأخر رمق في حياتي  فأي دين هذا الذي يسمح بذلك.  فإن كان في سبيل ديني و هذا ما كان مكتوبا عليا فمرحبا به فأنا افدي الإسلام بروحي و أنا أؤمن بقضائي و قدري و الله أعلم بي و بأحوالي و بما سيحدث لي أرجو منه أن يسترنا أجمعين .و لا تقل أنني في تلك اللحظة اغير من مفاهيمي  خوفا بل بالعكس أنا أعرف منه إن كان ديني دين حق فإن أراد مني الدخول في دينه فله أن يقنعني بطرق أخرى لأن الاغتصاب لن يزيد الطين لا بلة .
ثم أنت قلت بأن تلك الفتاة قد ماتت فانا لك أن تعرف أنها اختطفت على يد مسلم و اغتصبها ليدخلها في الاسلام. ثم هو لماذا يقتلها إن كان ينوي أن يدخلها الاسلام عنوة فأنا أعتقد و على حد قولك أنه كان سيهددها بفيديو لحادثة اغتصابها أم ماذا حدث بالضبط ؟هل تراجع عن ذلك و فضل قتلها ؟ غير معقول هذا يا أخي.

اخي اؤكد لك انك على خطأ في معلوماتك التي تقول أن شيوخنا أباحوا ذلك فمستحيل أن يفعلوا ذلك فهم يخافون من الله و يعرفون جزاء ذلك فهم و إن فرضوا الجهاد أمتثالا لقراننا الذين يدعونا لذلك مع من كان ضد ملتنا و لكن ارجع و أؤكد ليس جهادنا بأساليب دنيئة فنحن قوم أرفع من ذلك . 
و شيوخنا ان قالوا جاهدوا فهذا لأننا سنحاسب على ذلك جميعنا لأننا مكلفون بتبليغ رسالة رسولنا الكريم الذي جاء بالحق من الله عز وجل الذي بعث الرسول بشيرا و نذيرا لكافة الناس و عندما اقول كافة الناس فأنا أعني ذلك الناس أجمعين يجب أن يكونوا مسلمين.

و أن تقول لي الديان العادل هو المسيح عليه السلام فأنا لا أقول العكس و جميع الرسل الذين بعثهم الله كانوا عادلين في قومهم فجميع الرسل قبل محمد بعثوا في قومهم فقط و ليس لكافة الناس و لهذا كا ن محمد عليه الصلاة و السلام أخرهم و القرآن الكريم هو أكمل كتاب منزل و حفظه الله من أي تحريف .
و أنا هنا عنيت بكلامي بأن شيوخنا على حق في الجهاد في سبيل الله و الاسلام فهذا مفروض علينا جميعا.
و لكن من فضلك لا تُقوَلهم ما لم يقولوه .أحضر لي دليلا على ذلك و سأصدقك فما تقوله أنت مناف للعقل .
سلام


----------



## maryouma-25 (7 سبتمبر 2009)

coptic mena قال:


> *يا اخت ياللى انا مش عارف اسمك من الاساس اتكلمتى فى كزا *​
> 
> *موضوع*​
> *مع الاخ ماجد وبتردى علية فى كل شى وهو كلامة صحيح مية فى*​
> ...


 

إن الاسلام تشريع الهي من رب و خالق الكون​أنا لست عالمة ولم أقم بأي بحث ولكن أنا على ثقة أن الإسلام هو التشريع المناسب لكل الأزمنة لأنه قبل كل شيء تشريع رباني ولأن خُلُقه التسامح.
وللتسامح قيمة كبرى في الإسلام  فهو نابع من السماحة بكل ما تعنيه من حرية و من مساواة  في غير تفوق جنسي  أو تمييز عنصري، بحيث حثنا ديننا الحنيف على الاعتقاد بجميع الديانات حيث قال الله تعالى في سورة البقرة "..آمن الرسول بما انزل إليه من ربه و المؤمنون كل آمن بالله و ملائكته و كتبه و رسله لا نفرق بين أحد من رسله"​و التسامح ليس هو التنازل أو التساهل أو الحياد *اتجاه الغير، بل هو الاعتراف بالآخر. إنه الاحترام المتبادل و الاعتراف بالحقوق العالمية للشخص،* *وبالحريات الأساسية للآخرين وإنه وحده الكفيل بتحقيق العيش المشترك بين شعوب يطبعها التنوع و الاختلاف، بحيث قال (ص): "الدين هو المعاملة".*​ويشهد التاريخ بالنزعة الإنسانية للإسلام، وبالتسامح الذي  ربط علاقات المسلمين بباقي أهل الديانات  الأخرى، حيث دعا القرآن إلى مجادلة كل هؤلاء بالتي هي أحسن ومحاولة إقناعهم بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة يقول الله تعالى: "ادع إلى سبيل ربك بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة وجادلهم بالتي هي أحسن. إن ربك هو أعلم بمن ضل عن سبيله وهو أعلم بالمهتدين". سورة النحل الآية 125. (و هذه هي الطرق التي أقصدها للدعوة إلى الإسلام و ليس ما قلته أنت عن الابتزاز و التشريد و أما عن الفلوس فهذه أساليبكم أنتم فهذا ما يحدث عندنا في الجزائر يعطون المراهقين و الشباب منا النقود ليغروهم بها للدخول في المسيحية و صدقني هذا كلام موثوق به لأنه حدث عندنا وقت الإستعمار الفرنسي أيضا و محاولته لطمس الشخصية الإسلامية و لكن الحمد لله قضينا عليه قبل أن يقضي علينا. فيا أخي هذه الحجج الواهية و غيرها التي تريدون تلبيسها للمسلمين ليست من شيمنا و أنت أدرى بذلك.) ​  قام الإسلام على مبدأ عدم الإكراه قال تعالى : " لا إكراه في الدين "سورة البقرة الآية 256. فعمر بن الخطاب طبق ما رسمه الله تعالى للدعاة حين دخل بيت المقدس فأعطى الأمان لسكانها من النصارى " أن لا تسكن مساكنهم ولا تهدم ولا ينقص من أموالهم شيء ولا يكرهون على دينهم" و هذا يدخل ضمن الحرية الدينية.​​​​و ما العيب في أن يتزوج رسولنا بنتا صغيرة لقد تزوجها و عمرها ست سنوات و بنى بها و هي في سن التاسعة و زواجه كان وحي من الله و لا تقولوا أنه تزوجها لانه شهواني  لانه حين تزوجها كان قد تعدى الخمسين من عمره و المعروف أن في هذه السن تقل الشهوة عند الإنسان. ثم لماذا لم يطعن أحد في ذلك الوقت عندما تزوجها فالمعروف أيضا أنه في ذلك الوقت أنتشر زواج البنات الصغار من الرجال الاكبر سنا حتى من آبائهنا. و لكن المستشرقين المسيحيين وجدوها حجة للإنقاص من شأن الرسول حاشاهم ان يفعلو ذلك. ثم ما همك أنت إن تزوج الصغيرة أو الكبيرة فهذا ليس من شأن أحد .​و انا  دون أن أقرأ كتابكم أعرف الفرق فكتابنا جاء شامل لكل شيء عنا و عنكم فهو و الحمد لله دين كامل .​ صحيح رسولنا كان إنسان عبقري ما شاء الله و لكنه لم يكن لصا و لا قاتلا فالمعروف عنه حتى في الجاهلية و عبدة الأصنام كانوا يلقبونه بالصادق الأمين و كان الناس يضعون أمانتهم عنده لاشتهاره بأمانته و هذه النقطة بالذات لا تجادل فيها فلو كان لصا لما وضع أحد عنده شيئا. و لأمانته أيضا فأنه أدى الأمانة و بلغ الرسالة صلوات الله عليه و سلم فهو أشرف إنسان على وجه الأرض. اطلع على سيرته و ستجد بأن كلامك باطل.​​و أيات القتل هذه لا نأخذها من منتصف السورة و نستدل بها  بل نرجع إلى وقت و سبب نزولها ثم نستدل بها على الموقف المناسب  اقرأ ما قبلها و ما بعدها و اعرف حقيقة نزولها ثم لك الحق في نقدها و الإستدلال بها ام انك لا تهتم المهم أنها تخدم أفكارك  و تعتبرها دليلا لإدانة القرآن و أفعاله .​ثم لماذا تأخذ الآيات و المواقف التي تخدمك فقط أنت تعرف معاملة الإسلام جيدا و هذا أحد المسيحيين يعترف بذلك قال السيد توماس أرنولد في كتابه " الدعوة إلى الإسلام" : " لقد عامل المسلمون الظافرون العرب المسيحيين بتسامح عظيم مند القرن الأول للهجرة، واستمر هدا التسامح في القرون المتعاقبة، ونستطيع أن نحكم بحق أن القبائل المسيحية التي اعتنقت الإسلام إنما اعتنقته عن اختيار وإرادة وحرية، وأن العرب المسيحيين  الذين يعيشون في وقتنا هذا بين جماعات مسلمة لشاهد على هذا التسامح"
​
أنا لا أعرف حقيقة ما يجري عندكم في مصر و لكن عندنا في الجزائر المسيحيين يعاملون باحترام و اؤكد لك أنهم يمارسون حقوقهم بكل حرية المهم أن لا يؤذونا و نحن كذلك لن نؤذيهم .​
​
و هذا الكلام الذي قلته أنت عن وجود الله فأنا على علم بأن الله موجود و هو العالم و المسير لكل شيء سبحانه لا يظلم أحد و الله يمهل و لا يهمل . اللهم اهدنا و أصلح أمورنا و ِقنا شر نفوسنا.​إن أخطأت فمن نفسي و إن أصبت فمن الله العزيز الحكيم جل في علاه .​​سلام 

​
​​


----------



## aysara (7 سبتمبر 2009)

الاسلام بريء من اللي  تكتبو عنة بس الخلل بالمسلمين اللي  بهذا  الزمن ياصحابي  وتقبلو مروريكمان المسمين  بيقتلو من جماعات ارهابية متشددة  بس دينهم الحقيقي  هو الدولار  صدقوني  مش الاسلام خلاصمع خالص تحياتي


----------



## ماريتا (9 سبتمبر 2009)

*ربنا يحافظ على ولادة بنات وولاد*​


----------



## BITAR (9 سبتمبر 2009)

*للاسف الشديد الموضوغ اصبح حوارى وليس اخبارى*
*يغلق*​


----------

